# First ride on my Ridley Damocles today was SMOOTH!



## Luis50 (Jul 29, 2008)

A combination of getting shot off the deck of an aircraft carrier mixed with a gliding sensation. I've done both so trust me on this. The bike is stable yet able to respond to very quick & explosive accelerations with straight forward direction. Can't wait for the new Neuvations to replace some twenty year old Mavic open 4 cds. Sorry no pictures but, it is a red 08 model with Ultegra kit. Got a closeout deal. Give me a few weeks & i'll tell you more.

Luis


----------

